# Timings for X1950 Pro



## binormalkilla (Dec 24, 2006)

Okay, I have a patched version of ATI Tool that a user has created with a hex-editor that allows timings adjustments for my card, here:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=121382&page=9&highlight=timings
I was wondering if anyone has adjusted their timings on an HIS X1950 Pro, and if so what timings did you use.  If I use the provided timings, then I get a black screen.  Also, if you have this card, give it a try and let me know how it goes.


----------



## micron (Dec 24, 2006)

binormalkilla said:


> Okay, I have a patched version of ATI Tool that a user has created with a hex-editor that allows timings adjustments for my card[/url]
> 
> 
> binormalkilla said:
> ...


----------



## binormalkilla (Dec 25, 2006)

It does work, other people have had success, I apparently have to set different timings.  That's what I'm asking, if someone knows where I can read up on this subject, or if they can help me set proper timings.


----------

